# Is this possible?



## yukiyouko (Oct 10, 2012)

I want to inquire about something, but I don't want to name names, to avoid starting a flame war. 

I received messages from someone directing me to there adoptables, and the page had one piece of art, said adoptables. Supposed to be out of the philippines, some kind of official organization. 

Google says they exist, so I thought I'd buy one, until I noticed the paypal email is not professional, and also, out of the US, some people have expressed the possibility that the art is also stolen.

I'm just curious if there is a way to check into the legitimacy of this account, and also, to know if the art is indeed stolen or not? 

._. if it's totes legit and not stolen, I'd like to help..and would be more than happy to unblock said user, but I just don't want an incident where I buy one, find out it's stolen, and end up on Artist's Beware or somethin'...

if this isn't possible, then I will gladly have this thread closed, and be on my way.

Also, if this is in the wrong forum, I apologize...


----------



## Taralack (Oct 10, 2012)

My recommendation would be to report this account to an admin, if you don't want to name names.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 10, 2012)

If this is the account I think it is then *do not buy from them.*
They are already on Artists_Beware under two names for having scammed people out of $600+.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> If this is the account I think it is then *do not buy from them.*
> They are already on Artists_Beware under two names for having scammed people out of $600+.



So... adoptables huh. :V


----------



## Zenia (Oct 10, 2012)

There is a user (Shizuworks) who has recently posted a journal listing at least three FA accounts that are selling stolen adoptables. If the account that messaged you indeed has nothing other than a couple of adoptable submissions... then do not buy from them.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 10, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> So... adoptables huh. :V



I have no clue what you're trying to say. 
/slowpoke 

I would name names if only to confirm my suspicions, but since OP hasn't given a name, I don't think it is my place to do so. However, a Filipino account selling adoptables: that sounds a lot like who I think it is. 

They sent out notes about commissions, plushies an everything else to lure in people. Then, after having gotten well over $600, they wiped their account clean, disappeared and the shitstorm on A_B began. When they thought that the scammed had forgotten them, they made a new account and did the exact same thing. Could be they're back on a new account, since they don't seem to even remotely feel remorseful over scamming that many people. 

And so: buyer beware if it is who I think it is.


----------



## Aldino (Oct 10, 2012)

And this is why I take a week or longer to get to know my artist before any kind of transaction is involved. Internet is very unforgiving.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 10, 2012)

Can you get to know me :C


----------



## yukiyouko (Oct 10, 2012)

._. not even sure if I can name names, I got in trouble for that once...

I could note the account name, if you're curious... 

but that user you mentioned? do they show what adoptables have been discovered as stolen?

EDIT: I looked at that user's journal, and came across one whose name matched the email address I received when I inquired..

I'm not pointing fingers, because I can't confirm 100%, but when I was curious, and asked for the person's paypal addy, the email came back as newbieadopts@yahoo.com

I didn't buy from them, because it raised red flags for me, but the email confirmed my suspicions that they were not who they said they were, given that the email addy isn't even out of the Phils, and yes, I know some Filipinos, and their English was never as good as this persons... 

._. For the record, I think the reason the new account is selling these adoptables is just cruel. Faking needing money to help underpriveleged and starving children isn't cool..


----------



## Teal (Oct 10, 2012)

Note me the name please.



Aldino said:


> And this is why I take a week or longer to get to know my artist before any kind of transaction is involved. Internet is very unforgiving.


 Always check shouts and other comments. A bunch of hidden ones are a red flag.


----------



## yukiyouko (Oct 10, 2012)

Noted~!


----------



## Taralack (Oct 10, 2012)

Aldino said:


> And this is why I take a week or longer to get to know my artist before any kind of transaction is involved. Internet is very unforgiving.



It's very easy to fake being nice, especially on the Internet.

@yuki - could you note me the username too? I'm curious.


----------



## yukiyouko (Oct 11, 2012)

@Toraneko: Noted~


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 18, 2012)

I would also report said account ASAP also if it's proof of stolen adoptables.


----------

